# Frage zu Seebrücken



## Baum1309 (27. November 2013)

Moin Moin,

ich hab es vor nächste Woche mal auf einer Seebrücke an der Ostsee zu angeln.
Vor 2 Wochen war ich bereits in Grömitz auf der Seebrücke, allerdings hab ich dort nur 2 Mini-Köhler gefangen und würde nächste Woche mal eine andere ausprobieren. Hab mir bei Google Earth die Strände angeschaut und bin am Weißenhäuser Strand auf der Seebrücke hängengeblieben und auf der Seebrücke in Schönberg.
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen auf den Brücken gemacht und sind diese im Winter zum Angeln freigeben? Wenn nicht bin ich für alternativen offen

LG aus HH


----------



## peiner freak (27. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

moin ich war letzten winter des öffteren auf der brücke in grömitz und bin nie mit leeren eimer von der brücke gegangen dorsche bis 50 platten bis 45cm  ich würde es einfach nochmal ausprobieren


----------



## Baum1309 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

hi,

das Problem auf der Bücke war, dass Sie an der Frontseite die Bretter rausgenommen haben (dort wo es leicht runter geht), so das es etwas schwerer war noch vorne zu werfen und ich bin nicht so der Freund davon im Dunkel auf den Betonbalken zu laufen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

Weißenhaus kenne ich noch nicht persönlich...

Schönbergerstrand allerdings ausgiebig. Das Problem auf der Brücke ist, dass man nur auf dem Kopf Angeln darf, dadurch ist der Platz relativ gering. Dazu kommt, dass man dort erst ab 20:00 Uhr Angeln darf. Die meisten Angler kommen gegen 15:00 Uhr, belegen die Plätze und warten dann bis 20:00 Uhr, einige können es nicht abwarten und fangen auch vorher an, das haben allerdings auch schon welche teuer bezahlen müssen, kostet dann entsprechend ein Bußgeld.

Seit dieser Regelung ist die Brücke für mich uninteressant geworden und ich fahre lieber an den Strand, da habe ich mehr von.


----------



## Baum1309 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

Hi Dorschgreifer,


vielen Dank für die Info, dann ist die Brücke für mich auch uninteressant. Hab keine Lust von HH dorthin zufahren und dann 5 wertvolle Stunden rumzusitzen und nichts zu tun.

Würde auch mal gerne an die Brandung gehen, allerdings fehlt mir dafür noch die Wurfweite und ein paar Sachen des Zubehörs

LG


----------



## peiner freak (28. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

du musst garnicht nach vorne werfen  jeh nach windrichtung endtweder eine links neben der gondel und 2 rechts eine davon schrek rechts raus  die andere gerade an den pollern raus  oder andere seite und aufjedenfall auch mal am dlrg häusschen ausprobieren da habe ich offt gefangen wenn auf der brückenspitze nix  ging bin seid  22 jahren da oben am angeln wegen dauercampingplatz in lenste und im winter war die brücke immer der hammer wenns für die gfk schüssel tags über zu hart .....


----------



## Baum1309 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

Danke, werde ich wohl mein Glück nochmals versuchen... muss allerdings noch meinen Angelpartner überreden, der ging beim letzten mal dort als Schneider nach Hause


----------



## peiner freak (30. November 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

mach das und viel erfolg gretz björn


----------



## Baum1309 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

so war gestern mit einem Kumpel auf der Seebrücke in Grömitz von 16-19h. Da hatten bei mir 3 Untermäßige Platten gebissen, bei meine Kumpel nichts.
Ein anderer Angler auf der Brücke hatte von 14-19h nur 2 Nemos von ca 10 cm gehabt.
Sind danach noch an die Kieler Förde gefahren und dort konnte ich dann in 3h wenigstens 2 wittlinge, 1 Platte mitnehmen und nochmals 2 nemos wieder reinwerfen.
Wobei die ganzen Bisse dort extrem vorsichtig waren


----------



## peiner freak (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

meine zeit in grömitz ist zwischen 21,00uhr & 2,00 uhr


----------



## Baum1309 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

Ok, mal schauen ob ich das mal packe, muss danach halt immer noch nach HH zurück


----------



## blue pearl (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

Ich bin im Winter auch oft auf der Grömitzer Seebrücke.  Hab dort immer was gefangen, du mußt nur wie hier schon erwähnt in den Nachtstunden angeln und was noch wichtig ist woher der Wind weht, der sollte nach möglichkeit immer auflandig sein dann fängst du dort deine Fische. Bei viel Wind dort wo sich die Wellen brechen. Dann viel Petri fürs nächste mal#::a


----------



## Benny2ü (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

Hallo. Ich fahre immer an die Ostsee genauer nach zingst und Angel von der Seebrücke. Jetzt möchte ich mir eine gute Angel kaufen weiß aber nicht was für eine? Da ich in thüringen wohne und ich die Angel auch gerne hir nutzen möchte habe ich dn eine federrute gedacht mit 150 g wurfgewicht? Ist das was


----------



## peiner freak (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Frage zu Seebrücken*

moin ich finde das die federruten viel zu doll im wind wackeln und dadurch die bisserkennung sehr schwer und anstrengend ist wenn du keine brandelruten kaufen willst dann nimm stabile karpfenruten  die kannst du dann bei euch auch nutzen 
gretz peiner


----------

